# Maglev cubes from moyu



## Fast Tim (Sep 26, 2021)

So recently moyu released the maglev versions of 2 cubes, the RS3M 2020 and WRM 2021. I have the original RS3M 2020 and I’m not gonna buy the maglev version of it. Well I wanna get the WRM 2021 and I’ll ask my parents to buy it for me as my birthday present later. I wanna know the advantages of maglev cubes besides there’s no spring noise. If you have tried the RS3M 2020 maglev version (yea the WRM 2021 maglev is still on pre-order), can you tell me some thoughts? Thx a lot!!!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Sep 26, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> So recently moyu released the maglev versions of 2 cubes, the RS3M 2020 and WRM 2021. I have the original RS3M 2020 and I’m not gonna buy the maglev version of it. Well I wanna get the WRM 2021 and I’ll ask my parents to buy it for me as my birthday present later. I wanna know the advantages of maglev cubes besides there’s no spring noise. If you have tried the RS3M 2020 maglev version (yea the WRM 2021 maglev is still on pre-order), can you tell me some thoughts? Thx a lot!!!


I’d wait for youtube reviews to come out first, and then make your decision, since advertised things can sometimes be misleading. Also, try this:








Upcoming puzzles


Hi! I think it may be interesting to collect info about upcoming (officially or unofficially announced) puzzles in one place. My 2¢ (sources - manufacturer's facebook pages, online stores): Spring 2018 3x3 Yuxin Huanglong 3x3 (M) (top, video) released 4x4 MoYu Aosu GTS (top, after M released...




www.speedsolving.com


----------



## abunickabhi (Sep 26, 2021)

The technology is quite novel though, maglev.
MAGLEV has been for a while in the automotives but its cool that a similar idea is being applied to cube tensioning.


----------



## LBr (Sep 26, 2021)

no spring noise makes the cube smoother and saves having to buy core lube


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 26, 2021)

Both Moyu Maglev cubes in this video.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 26, 2021)

And this:







Shawn of SpeedCubeReview also has a review on Youtube. After watching all these reviews, I am not convinced at this time that Maglev is doing much for performance.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Sep 26, 2021)

Fast Tim said:


> So recently moyu released the maglev versions of 2 cubes, the RS3M 2020 and WRM 2021. I have the original RS3M 2020 and I’m not gonna buy the maglev version of it. Well I wanna get the WRM 2021 and I’ll ask my parents to buy it for me as my birthday present later. I wanna know the advantages of maglev cubes besides there’s no spring noise. If you have tried the RS3M 2020 maglev version (yea the WRM 2021 maglev is still on pre-order), can you tell me some thoughts? Thx a lot!!!


In the WRM21 i modded to have maglev, it basically just made the cube a little bit faster and smoother. So it does change the performance a little bit. But it’s mainly just a change in feel. It makes turning feel like it takes less force.


----------



## Topher (Sep 27, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> After watching all these reviews, I am not convinced at this time that Maglev is doing much for performance.



Maglev seems an inappropriate name. The magnets are pulling the center blocks IN (just like springs do), not pushing them out. So nothing much is getting levitated. [not speaking on how *well* they work.]

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Dan the Beginner (Sep 27, 2021)

Topher said:


> Maglev seems an inappropriate name. The magnets are pulling the center blocks IN (just like springs do), not pushing them out. So nothing much is getting levitated. [not speaking on how *well* they work.]
> 
> Thank you kindly.


Interesting observation. The top magnet (near the fixed screwhead) is pushing the lower magnet and the centre piece (both free to move) inward. It all depends on how you view it, action and reaction. 

Levitation sounds good though, just like "AI" or "Miracle". It can sell more cubes than just saying "Floating".


----------



## Topher (Sep 27, 2021)

Except that "Floating" is wrong too. It's like saying that guy wires 'float' a radio tower.

The reaction is the normal force, and it is a factor of friction. So the magnets are creating friction between the cubes, not reducing it as you might expect for something called 'maglev' (as I in fact did).

Thank you kindly


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 5, 2021)

I ordered the maglev WRM. Curious if it will be loud and clacky like the maglev RS3M. The regular 2021 is silent like the Tornado v2. So if it's clacky like the RS3M that's a big change. 


...mmmmmm.....purple


----------



## OreKehStrah (Oct 5, 2021)

Kaiju_cube said:


> I ordered the maglev WRM. Curious if it will be loud and clacky like the maglev RS3M. The regular 2021 is silent like the Tornado v2. So if it's clacky like the RS3M that's a big change.
> 
> 
> ...mmmmmm.....purple


The sound profile of mine didn’t seem to change when I maglev modded it


----------



## qwr (Oct 9, 2021)

Description


Yusheng Du said:


> Weilong WRM2019 is still the best cube. I think the magic cube of Maglev series is not good. I can't control it.


----------



## CubeExplorer (Oct 10, 2021)

Dan the Beginner said:


> The top magnet (near the fixed screwhead) is pushing the lower magnet and the centre piece (both free to move) inward.


Thats quite right. The pushing force ist the same as in levitation. So the name ist correct. Another term could be magnetic suspension. But the words dont really matter.

The friction of a magnetic suspension is far less than the the friction of a spring suspension. But the friction of a greased spring with smoothed ends is also insignificant compared to the friction of the cubies. And springs can be made silent. So the difference is just the convenience. With magnets you dont need to service springs. Provided the adjustment of the magnets can be done easily and reliably. This seems to be questionable.


----------



## Topher (Oct 12, 2021)

CubeExplorer said:


> Thats quite right. The pushing force ist the same as in levitation. So the name ist correct. Another term could be magnetic suspension. But the words dont really matter.
> 
> With magnets you dont need to service springs. Provided the adjustment of the magnets can be done easily and reliably. This seems to be questionable.


Levitation is force against gravity; the magnets are holding the cube together. A centripetal rather than centrifugal force.

The adjustments for MoYu magnet versions are exactly the same as the spring versions.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 12, 2021)

Topher said:


> The reaction is the normal force, and it is a factor of friction. So the magnets are creating friction between the cubes


Correct, but…



Topher said:


> not reducing it as you might expect for something called 'maglev' (as I in fact did).


The friction is increased relative to not having magnets/springs at all, as you rightly observe, _but_ there's still less friction than the classical spring-based tensioning system as there's no physical contact between the magnets providing friction. It's entirely reasonable to call this a reduction of friction compared to spring tensions.


----------



## Topher (Oct 12, 2021)

xyzzy said:


> _but_ there's still less friction than the classical spring-based tensioning system as there's no physical contact between the magnets providing friction. It's entirely reasonable to call this a reduction of friction compared to spring tensions.


I, of course, have no issues with it being touted as friction reducing (assuming that it does). My objection was to the phrase 'maglev' which it does not have.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## 7ombie (Oct 25, 2021)

Maglev is an electro-magnetic technology, used mainly with high-speed rail. The term _maglev_ in a cubing context obviously doesn't refer to actual maglev technology. It simply replaces the springs with an opposing pair of ring magnets (the _rails_). I personally refer to the 48 magnets that align the cube and hold it together as a _tractor matrix_, but I'm not trying to imply that the magnets generate actual tractor beams. It's just an analogy.


----------



## Kaiju_cube (Oct 25, 2021)

The maglev WRM 2021 is very smooth and light. Not 'clacky' like the RS3M at all. It weighs a lot less and turns a lot easier. 

It's an extremely nice cube, and I love the purple internals.


----------



## 7ombie (Oct 27, 2021)

By all accounts, the RS3 M 2021 turns much easier than previous versions, and has a more powerful tractor matrix. I am quite jealous of the WRM's internals. The quality of the molding seems much higher, and the purple does look cool. Still, I was genuinely surprised by how nice the new RS3 feels, and I can get them from China for £7.99 (roughly $11) each.

Just to be clear, I'm still new to cubing, so don't have much experience to go on (and am still far too slow to worry about clackiness).


----------



## Flowkap (Jan 8, 2022)

Kaiju_cube said:


> The maglev WRM 2021 is very smooth and light. Not 'clacky' like the RS3M at all. It weighs a lot less and turns a lot easier.
> 
> It's an extremely nice cube, and I love the purple internals.


I just got mine and it immediately replaced my GAN 356 M as my main. It feels just wonderful, super light turning yet controllable and sooo quiet.

Or just perfectly matches my turning style in Roux and the slice moves... Oh I love it!

Purple internals being a cherry on the ice cream.


----------

